
The unintended privacy consequences of using Cloudflare’s HTTPS - danielrhodes
https://drhod.es/cloudflare-privacy
======
mchahn
I was reading along and following the description of the consequences and I
see "he is executed". That is kind of a shock. It is hard to remember how
horrible the world can be when I'm relaxing on a Sunday morning.

------
snug
Create a separate account for your personal sites...

